# Shopping list



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK folks...here goes. This weekend is the first of the two big rummage sales around here this month. I'll be going on the last day of the sales, which is bag day. I can fill an entire garbage bag for a dollar, so if anyone needs anything, let me know and I'll see what I can find. They usually have clothes for all ages, toys, books, shoes, curtains, sheets, etc. The one this weekend isn't quite as big as the other one but it's still not bad for a dollar. At the other one last year I got 17 mens suit jackets for zombies, dolls, assorted clothes, about 20 pairs of curtains, some bottles and jars and some sheets....all for a dollar. I'll be going to the first one on Saturday, so post your shopping lists!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Okay any size tuxedo a couple bolo hats solid wood cane (any style) 
Thankyou


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

straw hats...old lady hats, um Im still thinking LOL


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

A Halloween sippy cup for make-n-takes, please.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Sippy cup inadaquite think 32oz mug


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Already know what i need ta  don't forget


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, while your shopping could you look for a black or dark colored curly wig and a gold hoop earing suitable for a Genie. Any condition is fine. Good Luck, hope you find lots of stuff you need.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Jay, I think finding a tux is going to be a bit of a challenge but I'll see what I can do. This is the first time going to one of these with a shopping list, usually I just pick up whatever I think I may use. I went over there today, to see what they had so I can get a better idea for tomorrow. No tuxes that I saw but there were curtains and sheets for those of you who were asking. If they are still there tomorrow, they're yours! The next one is at the end of the month, April 27, so there's still time to get your lists in. The next one is bigger and better organized than this one was. I picked up a little lantern today for 50 cents because I didnt want to take a chance that it wouldnt be there tomorrow. And some woman grabbed a small oscillating fan for a dollar, right before I could reach for it! Oh well, we'll see what they have left by tomorrow!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Top Hat

Long white gloves

Mucho Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

curtains, the thin light weight kind. I think they are called shears. Thanks for looking trish.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

The list is getting long! LOL

Happy shopping!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

1,000 cash. Thanks!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK, here's the results from todays rummage sale. This one wasn't as big as the one that comes up at the end of the month but today I was able to pick up:

A straw hat for Wormy, kind of like the ones they sell at craft stores for decorating, but it fits a bucky perfectly!

Sheer curtains for Bone Dancer, 3 pairs I think. Two are white and 1 is a goldish color.

Two flannel nightgowns for Babygirl, one blue and white striped and one flowered I think.

I'll be going to the next one on the 27th of April and will keep looking. Howver, I think I'm out of luck for a tux, a top hat or long white gloves....you never know though, maybe I'll get lucky. As the $1,000 that Sickie wants, I should have cheked one last time before I left. I found a bag with money in it laying on the side of the road. If I had known you wanted it I would have kept it but being the good samaritan, kind hearted person that I am, I gave it back to that nice man in the hooded sweatshirt and ski mask that was running out of the bank. I thought he must be in a hurry to get back to work and I just wanted to help


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Sweeeet!!!! Thanx soooooooooo much TA!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

TA ur such a good person.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

LMAO Now what did you buy with that bag o money.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Bone Dancer, I just counted the curtains that I picked up for you. There are 4 pairs of sheers, 3 white and 1 gold. Do you need more or is that too many?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

TA i could use a couple flat twin sheets or maybe a king one? I wanna monster mud.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

OK, next time out I'll see what I can find. They usually have more of that stuff than this past one had.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

trishaanne said:


> Bone Dancer, I just counted the curtains that I picked up for you. There are 4 pairs of sheers, 3 white and 1 gold. Do you need more or is that too many?


A few more would be ok assuming those are standard size. Thanks for all the time and effort.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Just thought I'd put this out there for last call on shopping items. The sale starts today, I'm going over in a little while to see if they have some of the things you nice folks are looking for, and then Friday is bag day, so if you think of anything else you need, post it today or tomorrow at the latest so I can have my list ready to go first thing Friday morning! I'll do the best I can for ya!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Well...the sale is over and I WISH my digital was working to show you the haul I got. Besides the stuff that I got for me, I was able to get the following:

Bone Dancer-Curtains, 4 pair I think
Baby Girl-Curtains, sheets and nightgowns
Turtle-Sheets, if you still need them
Ms. Wicked-Gloves
Wormy-Straw Hats

I'm sure there is more, I can't find my shopping list that you all gave me, so if I left you out, PM me and remind me what it is you wanted LOL.

The stuff I got for me includes 5 mens suit jackets and shirts and ties for a few well dressed zombies, a pair of mens dress boots, cause all well dressed zombies need shoes, 2 evening gowns, alot of female zombie clothes, baby clothes for my remade dolls, womens dress shoes for the well dressed female zombies, a box of assorted size picture frames for my haunted portraits, 5 dolls that now will be remade, tons of misc. assorted stuff, a small lantern for my caretaker guy, AND, as I was walking out the door I saw a toddler day bed, that will be used in my childrens room scene. All in all, I spent 3 dollars..since I filled 2 bags and they gave me the bed for a dollar also!!!! Not a bad day! Your stuff should be sent soon. Please contact me if I forgot you.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

WOW!!! thanx sooooooooooooooo much TA!!! You Rock!!!!! and hell yeah on the great deals!!!


----------

